# Berried Amano--Exciting for a second



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

I was so happy when I saw my huge amano shrimp with what looks to be 100 or so eggs and then I remembered that it's an Amano and not a CRS and that this one has babies that need to be in brackish water and blah blah blah. This will be a pregnancy without a happy ending.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Why not get a backish system set up and transfer her into the water? I did that with my ghost shrimp and I got 10 babies that survived. All the adults died because they were in a fully fresh tank.


----------



## cwilfinger (Aug 1, 2008)

You do not have to have her in the brackish tank, just place her in a breeding holding tank and transfer the babies right away to the brackish tank when they are born.


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

My wife has limited my tanks to 3. If I want to get anymore I have to get rid of the lizards, turtles, or pondor her. I would love to give it a try but I have already invested too much money and time into my wife...I mean lizards, turtles, and pond to give them up for this situation.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

get a glass jar and use that.


----------



## clifford (Jun 28, 2008)

Just thought i would add that i've had Amano's reproduce in a freshwater tank. It was a relatively hard guppy tank that did have some salt in it, but i wouldn't call it brackish...they did just fine and had several batches of offspring.

Cliff


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

add a few teaspoons of salt then (not too much)


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

When should I move the shrimp to a glass jar? I don't know how long she has been berried. Also, does anyone have a suggestion on the size of the jar?


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

try to find a gallon pickle jar. I got my ghosts in a glass canister jar. I put my ghost shrimp in there when I spotted eyes on her eggs. I moved a cherry shrimp into the bowl when she had eyes on her eggs too. Both hatched within a few days of that. 

I don't guarantee that it'll work, but what do you have to loose? I'd probably put the shrimp in the jar with water from her tank and some gravel. Maybe something to climb and a plant or two. if you got java moss, or Java fern or something like that. those plants are better able to handle salt. My wendelov is fine in the jar with salt and you can actually taste the salt. Then get some salt and mix it in some tank water/fresh and stir it up well then add it slowly, over a period of time to the jar. 

ANyone who is familiar with that specie of shrimp mgiht have a better suggestion. But that was what I did with my ghosts. 
As soon as my ghost finished hatching her eggs, I moved the mother back to her tank. (well attempted to. she jumpped out and had an unhappy end) Hopefully then your babie amano have a chance. I am not sure how far down the larval stage they go, but make sure oyu got something in there that they can find microscopic food. failing that, they might eat powdered flake food. How I did that was dip my finger into the flake powder(mortar and pestol) then wiggled my finger into the jar. I'd do water change using the water you made up at the start. 

If anyone got a better idea. Speak up. But that's all I can think of to at least try. I'd try to find out what the adult female can tollerate as far as salt goes. Its possible to have her hatch in fresh as the folks above said and take her out then add the salt water in gradually. That might be more successful.

If you are unsure, and now I think of it. Amano migth not get eyes. Put her in the jar now and just take care of her. my shrimp seem to do fine in bottles and jars. I do W/C every other day.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Check out this article. I actually want to start trying to breed them myself. It is a huge undertaking but if successful would be really cool.

http://caridina.japonica.online.fr/English/Elevage.htm


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

that's the other reason to try. You can make some $$ if successful.


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

Sunstrar thank you so much for your time and advice. I have moved the shrimp to a gallon size goldfish bowl with some substrate and water from the tank that she was in also a larger 7" java fern with lots of leaves. I am also using an airstone. I added some salt to the tank and check back the next day. 3 days later she is still doing fine. Lets keep our fingers crossed. I will look into the powdered food and also search online for any other possible food options. 

Thanks again Sunstar!

How about crushing the Hikari Crab Cuisine into a powder? Does anyone think that that would work as a food source?

Also does anyone know if these larva will be large enough to easily spot after they have hatched?


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Glad you are giving it a shot. 

that or even perhaps powder some algae wafers into a powder. 

I managed to get some ghost shrimp to survive by powdering fish flake then wiggling my finger into the bowl. but i think ther eis enough infusia in the plants and whatnot that I really don't need to do much for them. They're still alive.

I might suggest finding an airstone which is ceramic or produces tiny bubbles. you will need to do frequent water changes too. 

I use a small tube and syphon it into a clear container and look at it after its all settled for shrimplets(or fish in the larger tanks) 

As for size, I'd suggest looking up amano larvea online here and seeing what folk say.

It is possible you won't succeed, but there is no harm in trying. Good luck.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I've been doing some reading up for you...and because I might be interested in this myself. The link below should be useful. SO hopefully its not too late, ignore what I say and do what the link says.

Breeding Amano Shrimp

_You may let the eggs hatch in the aquarium, the larvae are positively phototactic (swim towards light) and can be collected by shining a flashlight into the aquarium at night, and siphoning out the larvae as they are drawn to the light. However, if you've got fish in the aquarium, they're likely to eat the larvae. I'd recommend you remove the female when hatching draws close and place her in a jar or small breeding tank, where the eggs may hatch in safety.

The eggs do not all hatch at once. In my experience, most hatch during the night, and the remainder throughout the next day.

You should return the female, who does not eat her young, to the main aquarium as soon as the eggs have hatched. Within days of releasing the larvae, the female will have mated, moulted, and be carrying a new batch of eggs. Mature females are always producing eggs, and nearly always carrying some as well.

*Note: do NOT place the female in brackish water! While I found out that adults survive quite high salinities, the eggs fail to hatch if the water is brackish - I lost two batches this way.* _

I did highlight an interesting portion. The Author explains why further on.

DO read this page. It should be helpful to you, I hope.

Also, the eggs form eyes too, so put her in the jar when the eyes form.

As for food, put a glass of tank water on the window sill. I think adding some ferts to that should produce some green water.


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

I just read the post. I will put her in a goldfish bowl with aquarium water in the morning. No eyes yet so I still have time. Thanks again sunstar!


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I am trying to get rednosed shrimplets to survive here myself. Some folk need to try to breed the brackish shrimp to keep them from being fished out of their native waters.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Any updates on the shrimp fry?


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

Nothing--no fry. I took her out after I noticed she was no longer carrying eggs and waited for almost 2 weeks for some sign of life to appear. No signs of life so I dumped the water. Thanks for your interest. Sunstar, any luck with your shrimplets?


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Nope, not a single form of life.


----------

